
Making Distinct Counts Scale with HyperLogLog - jmaloney10
http://engineering.conversantmedia.com/2016/03/24/hyperloglog-on-greenplum/
======
jmaloney10
Hi, I am the author of the post and plugin. I'm happy to take any thoughts,
criticisms and questions!

